# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2018 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2018 às 09:48)

Bem vindo dezembro !

Céu nublado 
Mínima de 7,9°C
9,8°C 
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Dez 2018 às 14:55)

Bom dia,
Fechei o mês de Novembro com *381mm *
Espero que este mês torne a chover mais. 
Chuviscos esporádicos mas nada de mais. 
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2018 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,

A primeira manhã de dezembro chegou fria e quente em simultâneo; o ar estava frio, mas o céu estava bem quente... 
Saudades de um despertar assim 




Sunrise. Porto, 01-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 01-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 01-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 01-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 01-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 01-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 01-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Mínima de 7,6ºC. Neste momento céu muito encoberto, mas com algumas abertas, e 14ºC.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 12,4°C
Atual de 13,1°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2018 às 17:09)

Céu nublado 
Não houve sol





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2018 às 20:32)

Boas noites,

Dia praticamente sem sol hoje pelo Porto. Aqui há uma meia hora caíram uns borrifos apenas perceptíveis porque estava a conduzir.
Dia "quente", mesmo abafado, com as temperaturas entre os 12,3ºC e os 14,5ºC. Neste momento 14,3ºC e 97% de HR


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Dez 2018 às 21:12)

Boa noite,
Ontem e hoje vento moderado mas mais ontem.
De momento vento fraco a moderado e chuvisco.
Boa semana 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Dez 2018 às 01:14)

Chuva fraca, mas certinha.
Vento fraco por vezes com rajadas moderadas. 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (3 Dez 2018 às 07:22)

Vai chovendo por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2018 às 10:28)

Bom dia 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulado de 0,9 mm
Nevoeiro 
14°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2018 às 13:06)

Mais alguma chuva fraca de manhã 
Acumulado de 1,6 mm
14,4°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Dez 2018 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde
Acumulado nos 14mm. 
Continua a chuva fraca.
Boa semana 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2018 às 18:51)

Boa noite.

O sol tem-se escondido da gente. Anda tímido...
A chuva, essa quer manter-se por cá, mesmo com o AA a tentar mandá-la embora.
Ontem leves chuviscos pela tarde e pela noite.
Pela madrugada começou a chuva fraca, que se manteve todo o dia, com poucas oscilações.
Persistente, permite que o acumulado seja de 7,4 mm.
O vento está calmíssimo. Apenas pela madrugada soprou moderado, na 1ª hora.
Oscilação térmica baixinha: 1,5ºC (*Tmín* de *12,3ºC* e *Tmáx* de *13,8ºC*)

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2018 às 19:28)

Boas noites,

Hoje cedo, apesar de me apetecer ficar na caminha, tive de ir até Caminha a uma reunião  Por cá não chovia ou chuviscava apenas, mas sensivelmente de Esposende para cima começou a chover e nunca mais parou. Chuva miudinha mas muito persistente; nem se via a serra d'Arga. As temperaturas estavam, no entanto, bastante agradáveis.

Por cá, 2,54 mm acumulados, bem menos do que os valores registados pelos colegas mais a norte. Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima de 14,3ºC. Neste momento uns bem amenos 13,3ºC e 100% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2018 às 21:56)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia muito húmido com neblinas e nevoeiros, céu sempre encoberto e alguma chuva fraca que acumulou *2.6 mm*.

Neste momento 13.3ºc , vento fraco e 93% HR.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro 
11,7°C
Acumulado de ontem: 1,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia.

O novo dia apresenta-se com nevoeiro moderado.
Está saturado o ar, humidade nos 100%.
É só humidade...Muita humidade. 

Para já *acumulei* *1,0 mm*, fruto da chuva fraca\chuviscada do início da madrugada.
O vento sopra fraco de N\NNE.

*Tactual: 10,6ºC*​


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2018 às 15:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A primeira manhã de dezembro chegou fria e quente em simultâneo; o ar estava frio, mas o céu estava bem quente...
> Saudades de um despertar assim
> ...



Que belo "acordar" João  Belíssimas  Saudades de um amanhecer assim, por aqui é nevoeiro há dias e dias seguidos!


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2018 às 19:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite,
Eu realmente gosto do olhar atraído pelo vôo dos pássaros. 
Eu acho que a 400ISO você poderia ter aberto mais para mais detalhes nas árvores.

Boa noite,


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2018 às 21:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que belo "acordar" João Belíssimas Saudades de um amanhecer assim, por aqui é nevoeiro há dias e dias seguidos!


Obrigado Ricardo  Por cá também foi o único desde então, os amanheceres têm sido sempre encobertos e sem sol.



Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> Eu realmente gosto do olhar atraído pelo vôo dos pássaros.
> Eu acho que a 400ISO você poderia ter aberto mais para mais detalhes nas árvores.
> 
> Boa noite,


Merci Toby  Sim, podia. Mas a intenção não foi essa; foi mesmo de ver apenas as silhuetas


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2018 às 21:31)

Boa noite ,
Manhã de nevoeiro 
Tarde de céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 19,2°C
Atual de 11,8°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2018 às 21:45)

E então, boas noites 

Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto, já começa a tornar-se aborrecido...  Máxima de 15,7ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC e sempre com muita, muita humidade...
O nevoeiro não tem andado muito presente nos últimos tempos, mas hoje pela hora do almoço lá decidiu aparecer.

Dei um saltinho até ao Botânico para ver se o "apanhava" em algumas fotos, mas o malandro já tinha "fugido" quase por completo quando lá cheguei...



European Hornbeams (_Carpinus betulus_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Mas nem por isso foi uma visita em vão — nunca é... Os bordos-do-Japão ainda "esperneavam", e estavam bem bonitos ainda 



Japanese Maple (_Acer Palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer Palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer Palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer Palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer Palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Bandeira Portuguesa... 



Japanese Maple (_Acer Palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer Palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E os ginkgos estavam no pico da coloração outonal. Lindos 



Ginkgos (_Ginkgo biloba_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ginkgos (_Ginkgo biloba_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 04-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A noite segue calma, sem nevoeiro, com céu limpo e 10,3ºC.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2018 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> E então, boas noites
> 
> Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto, já começa a tornar-se aborrecido...  Máxima de 15,7ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC e sempre com muita, muita humidade...
> O nevoeiro não tem andado muito presente nos últimos tempos, mas hoje pela hora do almoço lá decidiu aparecer.
> ...



Fotos Surreais, obrigado mais uma vez pela partilha.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia ,
Nevoeiro 
8,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Dez 2018 às 15:37)

João Pedro disse:


> E então, boas noites
> 
> Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto, já começa a tornar-se aborrecido...  Máxima de 15,7ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC e sempre com muita, muita humidade...
> O nevoeiro não tem andado muito presente nos últimos tempos, mas hoje pela hora do almoço lá decidiu aparecer.
> ...




Visto assim até parece fácil  Cores belíssimas João, gosto muito  Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2018 às 17:28)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 17,2°C
Atual de 14,8°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Dez 2018 às 19:37)

João Pedro disse:


> E então, boas noites
> 
> Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto, já começa a tornar-se aborrecido...  Máxima de 15,7ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC e sempre com muita, muita humidade...
> O nevoeiro não tem andado muito presente nos últimos tempos, mas hoje pela hora do almoço lá decidiu aparecer.
> ...


Belas cores e fotos tambem.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2018 às 20:47)

remember disse:


> Fotos Surreais, obrigado mais uma vez pela partilha.


Apesar de já não haver muito nevoeiro quando tirei as fotos, havia o suficiente para criar uma luz muito filtrada, e até um bocadinho mística, que naturalmente torna as cores mais vibrantes  Obrigado Alex! É para ver se te inspiro a usares a tua máquina... 



Serra do Açor disse:


> Belas cores e fotos tambem.
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado Paulo!  Já não ia à espera de encontrar estas cores ontem; foi mesmo uma bela surpresa! 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Visto assim até parece fácil Cores belíssimas João, gosto muito Obrigado


É fácil Ricardo... olha aqui estas que tirei hoje:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

É quase só carregar no botão...  Obrigado! Estavam de facto muito bonitas as cores, alegram o coração 

----------------

E quanto ao dia de hoje, amanheceu finalmente mais frio, já deu para bater o dente à janela pelas 7 da manhã. Algum sol pela manhã, mas a partir do início da tarde tapou completamente e assim continua.
Mínima de 7,8ºC e máxima de 16,6ºC. Neste momento 14,4ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2018 às 21:17)

João Pedro disse:


> E então, boas noites
> 
> Mais um dia "tórrido" pelo Porto, já começa a tornar-se aborrecido...  Máxima de 15,7ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC e sempre com muita, muita humidade...
> O nevoeiro não tem andado muito presente nos últimos tempos, mas hoje pela hora do almoço lá decidiu aparecer.
> ...


Tens noção que podias fazer carreira com a fotografia, certo? Verdadeiramente impressionantes! Fabulosas, parabéns!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2018 às 21:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que fotos espectaculares!  Aliás, como todas as que tens partilhado! Mas se uma pessoa começa a elogiar sempre que metes fotos, o seguimento fica só com posts desses, porque são sempre magníficas as partilhas 

Obrigado pelo contributo que tens dado ao fórum


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2018 às 21:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tens noção que podias fazer carreira com a fotografia, certo? Verdadeiramente impressionantes! Fabulosas, parabéns!


Não me importava...  Talvez um dia me dedique a isso profissionalmente, tenho de fazer uns cursos primeiro  Obrigado Luís 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que fotos espectaculares! Aliás, como todas as que tens partilhado! Mas se uma pessoa começa a elogiar sempre que metes fotos, o seguimento fica só com posts desses, porque são sempre magníficas as partilhas
> 
> Obrigado pelo contributo que tens dado ao fórum



Obrigado Duarte, faço-o com todo o gosto  
Mas não sou o único, há por aí muitos mais. E tu és um deles


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2018 às 06:57)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
12,7°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Dez 2018 às 12:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Apesar de já não haver muito nevoeiro quando tirei as fotos, havia o suficiente para criar uma luz muito filtrada, e até um bocadinho mística, que naturalmente torna as cores mais vibrantes Obrigado Alex! É para ver se te inspiro a usares a tua máquina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Devido a essa facilidade, e não menosprezando qualquer outras fotos tuas, estas sem dúvida entram no Top 10! Uma única palavra! Star quality ...Ou melhor duas! Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2018 às 23:02)

Boa noite, 
Nevoeiro 
Máxima de 18,2°C
Atual de 12,3°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2018 às 23:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Devido a essa facilidade, e não menosprezando qualquer outras fotos tuas, estas sem dúvida entram no Top 10! Uma única palavra! Star quality Ou melhor duas! Obrigado


Obrigado eu Ricardo  Hoje não há! 
---------------------
E quanto à meteorologia, mais um dia sem história pelo Porto e Matosinhos. Algum sol, algum frio matinal e alguma neblina a tocar os topos das torres mais altas, tanto sagradas como profanas, da Invicta ao início da noite.
Mínima de 11,9ºC e máxima de 16,6ºC  Neste momento 11,9ºC e 100% de HR.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Dez 2018 às 12:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Apesar de já não haver muito nevoeiro quando tirei as fotos, havia o suficiente para criar uma luz muito filtrada, e até um bocadinho mística, que naturalmente torna as cores mais vibrantes  Obrigado Alex! É para ver se te inspiro a usares a tua máquina...
> 
> 
> Obrigado Paulo!  Já não ia à espera de encontrar estas cores ontem; foi mesmo uma bela surpresa!
> ...


Mais uma vez boas fotos,  de fazer inveja a qualquer fórum fé fotografia. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2018 às 18:21)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Chuvisco 
Máxima de 14,4°C
Atual de 13,3°C
93% hr
Acumulado de 0,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2018 às 14:04)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo ou pouco nublado 
Mínima de 8,5°C
Atual de 14,2°C
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2018 às 22:34)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 14,6°C
9,4°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2018 às 01:25)

*5.9ºC* e nevoeiro um pouco denso. Com estes nevoeiros dos últimas dias a inversão é quase nula por aqui, a geada começa a fazer falta...


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2018 às 19:30)

Boa noite, 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 17,2°C
Mínima de 7,3°C
Atual de 12,8°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2018 às 22:01)

Boas noites,

O dia hoje foi muito semelhante aos anteriores (sexta-feira e sábado); madrugadas frescas com nevoeiro e muita humidade a embaciar os vidros das janelas, manhãs e tardes quentes em que "queima" ao sol... Máxima de hoje: 16,8ºC  A mínima ficou-se pelos 7,6ºC.
Na sexta-feira ao final da tarde fomos agraciados com umas horinhas de chuva que ainda deram para acumular 2,3 mm (ISEP).

E como hoje as ondas estavam mais fotogénicas, fui-lhes fazer uma visita ao final do dia 




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Quem será este? Neptuno? Ou será o Pai Natal? 



Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Marreco Beach, 09-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A Invicta segue com céus límpidos e estrelados, 12ºC e 100% de HR.




Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais uma vez boas fotos,  de fazer inveja a qualquer fórum fé fotografia.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


Muito obrigado Paulo


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 9,3°C
14,1°C atuais 
69% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2018 às 19:12)

Boa noite, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 18°C
Atual de 13,1°C
65% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2018 às 20:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> O dia hoje foi muito semelhante aos anteriores (sexta-feira e sábado); madrugadas frescas com nevoeiro e muita humidade a embaciar os vidros das janelas, manhãs e tardes quentes em que "queima" ao sol... Máxima de hoje: 16,8ºC  A mínima ficou-se pelos 7,6ºC.
> Na sexta-feira ao final da tarde fomos agraciados com umas horinhas de chuva que ainda deram para acumular 2,3 mm (ISEP).
> ...


Fantásticas como sempre!  Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 22:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Fantásticas como sempre! Obrigado pela partilha.


Obrigado! 

Acho que hoje ainda esteve melhor  
O Atlântico estava mais calmo, mas ainda relativamente agitado, com direito a algumas "birras maiores" de vez em quando 



Sunset. Agudela Beach, 10-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Agudela Beach, 10-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Agudela Beach, 10-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Agudela Beach, 10-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Agudela Beach, 10-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Dia solarengo portanto, com algumas pinceladas de cirrus pelos céus, especialmente durante a tarde.
Máxima de 19,2ºC — esteve um fim de tarde na praia melhor do que muitos no verão...  — e mínima de 11ºC. Neste momento 13,3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Dez 2018 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Acho que hoje ainda esteve melhor
> O Atlântico estava mais calmo, mas ainda relativamente agitado, com direito a algumas "birras maiores" de vez em quando
> ...


Cores fantásticas João , Céu literalmente em "fogo"  Estão excelentes como sempre, Obrigado.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 22:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Cores fantásticas João , Céu literalmente em "fogo"  Estão excelentes como sempre, Obrigado.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


De nada caríssimo Ricardo  Obrigado


----------



## rokleon (11 Dez 2018 às 07:44)

As minha partilha,  desde Aveiro, do pôr-do-sol de ontem.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
8,9°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2018 às 20:21)

Boa noite, 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 16,1°C
12,6°C atual
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2018 às 23:49)

Boas noites,

Dia com algum sol até meio da manhã pelo Porto. A partir daí foi cobrindo, produzindo belíssimas iridescências, grandes, em auréola à volta do sol. Estava sem máquina, portanto não há nada pra ninguém... 

Dia ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem, com a máxima a chegar aos 16,1ºC e a mínima aos 10,3ºC. Neste momento 11,6ºC, céu muito nublado e HR nos 98%. Amanhã à tarde já será diferente, com o regresso da chuvinha


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2018 às 06:54)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
10,7°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2018 às 12:55)

Boas tardes,

Como esperado, o dia amanheceu 99% encoberto. Pelo restante 1% ainda escaparam alguns raios de sol, mas foi, literalmente, sol de pouca dura. Nos 100% agora, com 13,2ºC.
Junto ao mar nota-se bem o que aí virá nas próximas horas; muito alterado já, acompanhado de algum vento, bastante frio. Amanhã à tarde é que vai ser!


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2018 às 17:20)

Boa noite 
Já chove por Gondomar 
0,3 mm acumulado
13,7°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2018 às 19:07)

Boa noite.

Regressa a chuva (*e eu também* )
A partir das 17h a chuva fraca\chuvisco apareceu mas entretanto parou.
O vento tem-se intensificado aos poucos, moderado e com rajadas.
Ainda não acumulei.
Voltei a efectuar limpeza do pluviómetro (os pássaros são uns cagões! Espero que o PAN não veja esta mensagem...).
O termo-higro da Oregon deu o berro (tinha 6 anos e meio) e tive de o substituir por um antigo (parece a humidade dá valores um pouco baixos) - tenho de mandar vir um novo!
Vamos lá ver o que a noite nos traz, mas parece que apenas será uma frente mais activa, nada de "noite à antiga", com muitas horas de chuva puxada a vento ou coisa parecida. Na próxima semana, sim, poderemos assistir à passagem de frente típicamente invernais. Mas isso é para a semana.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2018 às 20:07)

Boa noite,

alguma chuva por aqui que acumulou *0.8 mm*,  pelo radar e satélite o grosso da frente ainda vem uns bons km ao largo 

Sigo com 13.6ºc , vento moderado com rajadas 40/45 Km/h de S/SSW, 83% HR.

Aviso da Protecção Ciíl do Porto:

Proteção Civil do Porto alerta para chuva, vento forte e agitação marítima

A Proteção Civil Municipal do Porto emitiu, esta quarta-feira, um aviso à população que aponta para um agravamento do estado do tempo, nomeadamente a possibilidade de ocorrência chuva, vento forte e agitação marítima.

A Proteção Civil Municipal recomenda, em comunicado, à população que tome as devidas precauções e apela ao respeito pelos perímetros de segurança que serão estabelecidos para peões junto da orla costeira e acessos aos molhes, assim como aos cortes de trânsito que serão implementados nestas zonas.


Face ao alerta, a Câmara do Porto vai interromper, por precaução, a circulação automóvel na Avenida de Dom Carlos I, na zona da barra do Douro, a partir das 18 horas desta quarta-feira. O trânsito será restabelecido assim que as condições do mar o permitam, sendo feita uma reavaliação da situação na sexta-feira à tarde.

A Proteção Civil recomenda ainda especial atenção na circulação, permanência e estacionamento junto a áreas arborizadas, devido à possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores, em virtude dos ventos fortes.

De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), prevê-se a ocorrência de vento forte com rajadas até 75 quilómetros por hora e precipitação por vezes forte a partir do início desta noite. Está também previsto um aumento significativo da agitação marítima, com ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros, que se agravará a partir da madrugada de quinta-feira, com ondas de noroeste com 5 a 6 metros, podendo atingir 9 a 10 metros de altura máxima.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...vento-forte-e-agitacao-maritima-10313741.html


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2018 às 20:42)

Boas,
Chuva moderada 
0,7 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2018 às 21:47)

3,9 mm acumulado 
13,4°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2018 às 22:52)

10 mm acumulados, o vento sopra com rajadas fortes de SW. Chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## rokleon (12 Dez 2018 às 23:23)

Vento relativamente forte e de direção variável (mais de SW suponho) lá fora, nem guarda-chuva me salvou de uma "molha" há meia-hora. Nas estações on-line do IPMA, na última hora entre 21 e 22), com Porto e Aveiro a acumularem 3,3 e 3 mm, respetivamente. Mas entre as 22 e 23 e hora seguinte deve ser maior o acumulado. Eu estou entre as duas cidades.
Entretanto, o Radar de Arouca deixou de funcionar às 21:50.
Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2018 às 23:29)

rokleon disse:


> Vento relativamente forte e de direção variável (mais de SW suponho) lá fora, nem guarda-chuva me salvou de uma "molha" há meia-hora. Nas estações on-line do IPMA, na última hora entre 21 e 22), com Porto e Aveiro a acumularem 3,3 e 3 mm, respetivamente. Mas entre as 22 e 23 e hora seguinte deve ser maior o acumulado. Eu estou entre as duas cidades.
> Entretanto, o Radar de Arouca deixou de funcionar às 21:50.
> Boa noite a todos.



Porto e Aveiro com 5,2mm e 5,5mm respectivamente


----------



## rokleon (12 Dez 2018 às 23:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Porto e Aveiro com 5,2mm e 5,5mm respectivamente


Obrigado! Agora bem mais forte, nestes últimos minutos.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2018 às 23:53)

Resumo atual 
Chuva moderada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2018 às 00:25)

0,8, mm desde meia noite 
Vento forte agora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2018 às 06:39)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros com granizo 
9,5 °C
Acumulado de 7,6 mm desde meia noite 
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2018 às 09:03)

Aguaceiros 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

Ontem à noite a chuva lá carregou, e pela noite e manhã os aguaceiros tem-se sucedido.
Há bocado tivemos aqui 2 arco-íris parciais ao mesmo tempo, não consegui fotografar, estava em trânsito.
O *acumulado* está nos *16,0 mm*.
O *acumulado de ontem* foi de *10,4 mm*.
E está fresco. Deve andar a nevar nas montanhas a cotas de 900-950 mts, na passagem das células mais fortes.

*Tactual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 71% *(como esperava o sensor temporário\antigo dá valores baixos de Hr)​


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2018 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

O pós-frontal tem trazido aguaceiros curtos mas intensos, alguns com granizo, como o ocorrido pelas 11h00 da manhã, ao Porto. Pelo satélite está para durar...





O ISEP vai com 8,89 mm acumulados. Está frio. YES!  9,8ºC por aqui 

A seguir ao almoço vou dar uma espreitadela ao Atlântico


----------



## rokleon (13 Dez 2018 às 17:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O pós-frontal tem trazido aguaceiros curtos mas intensos, alguns com granizo, como o ocorrido pelas 11h00 da manhã, ao Porto. Pelo satélite está para durar...
> 
> ...


Posso bem confirmar isso, andei a pé hoje para ir almoçar e apanhei com aguaceiros intensos por 5/7 minutos e enquanto estava a almoçar observei outra bela queda! Ambas curtas temporalmente e localmente fortes. O vento superficial hoje, com maior componente de ventos de Norte, baixou  temperatura no geral hoje.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2018 às 18:07)

Boa noite.
Só venho aqui quando chove 
Ontem ao fim do dia/noite chuva fraca a moderada com rajadas de vento que por vezes soprou intenso.
Hoje tivemos os aguaceiros que vieram com pouco granizo a mistura.
Já se sente o frio.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2018 às 18:53)

Boa noite.

A tarde trouxe alguns aguaceiros curtos, um ou outro com granizo de pequenas dimensões.
O *acumulado* está nos *19,0 mm*.
Está é fresco...
Amanhã deverá ser um dia calmo e sábado, ao final do dia, regressará a bela e forte chuva. 

*Tactual: 8,6ºC
Hr: ?*​


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2018 às 21:46)

Boa noite 
Aguaceiros durante o dia 
Rendeu 11,5 mm
Máxima de 13,9°C
Atual de 8,3°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2018 às 22:56)

Aguaceiros 
11,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2018 às 23:39)

Boas noites,

Tal como referi, durante a tarde e até ao pôr do sol andei em conversas com o Atlântico  Não estava muito zangado quando lá cheguei — deve ter gostado de me ver — e só se enfureceu verdadeiramente quando decidi que a conversa estava acabada!  Foi uma tarde muito bem passada, apesar do vento gelado e da chuva — também gelada e com granizo, que nos brindaram umas três ou quatro vezes. Vamos lá ver se amanhã não estou 

Amanhã há fotos do encontro 

Por hoje deixo estas duas, de uma célula muito fotogénica que por aqui passou durante a manhã



Storm Clouds. Porto, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Quanto a acumulados, o ISEP ainda chegou aos 12,19 mm. Por cá agora seguimos com uns fresquinhos 8,6ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e uma neblina ténue no ar.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2018 às 12:36)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 7,5°C
Atual de 12,2°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

Dia nublado com algumas abertas e sem chuva hoje pelo Porto. Amanhã o panorama já será outro, com o regresso da chuvinha 
Dia fresco e muito agradável, com máxima de 13,5ºC e mínima de 7,2ºC. Neste momento 12,5ºC e céu muito nublado.

Como prometido, deixo as primeiras fotos do meu "chat" de ontem à tarde com o Atlântico  A ideia era só fotografar as ondas, mas os céus estavam tão interessantes que não consegui — de todo — ignorá-los  Deve ter sido por isso que ele se enraiveceu quando já estava para me vir embora! Ciumento! 
Cá ficam, desde um poiso diferente; o Castro de São Paio em Vila do Conde, que tem umas vistas fabulosas sobre o oceano 



Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Skies. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Amanhã há mais


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia nublado com algumas abertas e sem chuva hoje pelo Porto. Amanhã o panorama já será outro, com o regresso da chuvinha
> Dia fresco e muito agradável, com máxima de 13,5ºC e mínima de 7,2ºC. Neste momento 12,5ºC e céu muito nublado.
> ...



Parabéns @João Pedro, excelentes fotos, com uma óptima resolução, é impressão minha, ou nessas fotos, onde se ve as "cordas de água", como se costuma dizer, parece-me que está a chover lá em alto mar.
A 1ª foto, até ficava bem como imagem de fundo no pc, tem uma boa cor.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns @João Pedro, excelentes fotos, com uma óptima resolução, é impressão minha, ou nessas fotos, onde se ve as "cordas de água", como se costuma dizer, parece-me que está a chover lá em alto mar.
> A 1ª foto, até ficava bem como imagem de fundo no pc, tem uma boa cor.


Obrigado Pedro  Sim, aquilo ao fundo são mesmo bandas de chuva  Mas não era só em alto mar que chovia, também me calhou alguma coisa na rifa...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2018 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia nublado com algumas abertas e sem chuva hoje pelo Porto. Amanhã o panorama já será outro, com o regresso da chuvinha
> Dia fresco e muito agradável, com máxima de 13,5ºC e mínima de 7,2ºC. Neste momento 12,5ºC e céu muito nublado.
> ...


Belíssimas ,  como sempre!


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2018 às 23:21)

Boa noite, 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 13,5°C
Atual de 12,3°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2018 às 23:25)

Boa noite.

Castro de S. Paio, um sítio  lindíssimo. Não me canso de lá ir...
Belas fotos @João Pedro .

Hoje a chuva fraca\chuvisco apareceu após as 14h e manteve-se de forma intermitente. Ainda há pouco chuvia\chuviscava.
Nada acumulou.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S\SSO.

*Tmín: 5,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,2ºC

Tactual: 11,7ºC
*​A todos um excelente fim de semana!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Dez 2018 às 02:42)

Boa noite,
Chove fraco/moderado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado. 
Este mês já levo *70mm*
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 12:15)

Bom dia, 

por aqui alguma chuva fraca que acumulou 1.5 mm até ao momento.

Neste momento o vento vai aumentando de intensidade com o aproximar da frente, sigo com 13.9ºc , vento SSW 32Km/h e 89% HR.

Pena o radar de Arouca estar OFF, no mapa dinâmico aparece a cobertura toda (?) mas abrindo apenas o de Arouca não aparece nenhuma informação ..


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,
Chuva moderada 
13,7°C
91% hr
Acumulados de 1,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 16:28)

Boas,

Chove forte e grosso 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2018 às 16:48)

Boa tarde. Tenho andado afastado do forum por motivos profissionais.
Mas no intervalo deu para gravar um pequeno video com o estado do tempo por aqui.
Só vale mesmo lareira....ou trabalho. //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c152fd2ad1c9/20181215_164439.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2018 às 16:53)

Bom fim de tarde (quase).

Por aqui tivemos precipitação logo ao princípio da madrugada, com aguaceiros, e chuva fraca persistente, com poucas pausas.
Começou a chover moderado à bocado.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de sul.
O *acumulado* está nos *16,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC*​


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2018 às 16:56)

Boas tardes,

E que bela tarde está esta a ser  Começou a chuviscar por volta da hora do almoço e ainda não parou, tendo vindo a intensificar nesta última hora, com períodos bastante intensos e acompanhados de algumas rajadas também elas mais fortes.

O ISEP hoje também está desaparecido em combate, tenho de me valer da Proteção Civil que segue com uns bonitos 6,1 mm acumulados.

Radar de Arouca mais uma vez, e incompreensivelmente, off. Resta-nos a imagem fraquinha providenciada pelo de Coruche






------------------------



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Castro de S. Paio, um sítio  lindíssimo. Não me canso de lá ir...
> Belas fotos @João Pedro .
> ...





joralentejano disse:


> Belíssimas ,  como sempre!


Obrigado aos dois! É de facto um sítio belíssimo, com amplas vistas, que redescobri recentemente


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 17:35)

Boa noite ,
Chuva moderada 
13,4°C 
93% hr
Acumulados de 8,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 18:47)

Chove bem, 11.4 mm acumulados, vento com rajadas fortes de sw o que indica que a frente ainda não passou na totalidade.

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 21:01)

Boas,

continua a chuva por vezes intensa e persistente, *20.2 mm* acumulados. 

13.2ºc actuais, vento SW 33 Km/h com rajadas.

A frente avança lentamente, num movimento SW para NE.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 21:05)

Continua a chuva 
Por vezes vento forte 
16,7 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 21:22)

Chove forte neste momento!

*21.8 mm* e a subir


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2018 às 21:25)

Boa noite,

Que chuvada neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2018 às 21:26)

Boas noites,
Chove, chove, chove... 
De forma moderada a forte agora, acompanhado de vento forte por vezes. 19,05 mm acumulados, numa noite verdadeiramente invernal.

Para alegrar as coisas ainda mais, pois a noite vai já bem animada, deixo a segunda parte da reportagem de quinta-feira, agora com as águas enraivecidas do nosso amigo Atlântico 

No Castro de São Paio, onde estava uma luz belíssima



Raging Atlantic. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Atlantic. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Atlantic. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Atlantic. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Atlantic. Castro de São Paio, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E já mais perto do Porto, na praia da Agudela



Raging Atlantic. Agudela Beach, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Atlantic. Agudela Beach, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Atlantic. Agudela Beach, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Atlantic. Agudela Beach, 13-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 21:28)

Chuva forte 
19,1 mm acumulados 
Rain Rain

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 22:03)

E e a chuva não para, cai com intensidade neste momento, *26.4 mm* acumulados.

Não se se eventualmente teve a ver com este mau tempo, chuva persistente, pouca visibilidade  e rajadas de vento, mas cá fica a noticia:

*Helicóptero do INEM com quatro pessoas a bordo desaparece em Valongo





*

O INEM confirmou, este sábado, ter perdido o sinal de um helicóptero, na zona de Serra de Pias, junto à aldeia de Couce, em Valongo, no Porto. Decorrem buscas na zona.

A aeronave partiu de Massarelos, ia abastecer no heliporto de Baltar e tinha como destino a base de Macedo de Cavaleiros, no distrito de Bragança, depois de ter realizado o transporte de um doente grave para o Hospital de Santo António, no Porto, confirmou o JN junto de fonte oficial do INEM. Desapareceu entre Couce e Aguiar de Sousa, freguesia do concelho de Paredes.


A bordo do helicóptero de emergência médica - um Augusta A109S, operado pela empresa Babcock - seguiam dois pilotos e uma equipa médica, composta por um médico e um enfermeiro.

O último contacto com o helicóptero foi registado por volta das 18.30 horas, na zona de Valongo. Decorrem neste momento buscas, envolvendo vários meios de Proteção Civil e da Força Aérea, com vista a localizar o aparelho.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...o-do-inem-desaparece-em-valongo-10328514.html


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 22:05)

Está mau , muita chuva !
20,7  mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 22:22)

Snifa disse:


> E e a chuva não para, cai com intensidade neste momento, *26.4 mm* acumulados.
> 
> Não se se eventualmente teve a ver com este mau tempo, chuva persistente, pouca visibilidade  e rajadas de vento, mas cá fica a noticia:
> 
> ...




Segundo a CMTV, parece que se confirmaram os piores receios, o helicóptero caiu , terá ocorrido uma explosão  e  infelizmente há 4 mortos confirmados..

Continua a chover com intensidade. *28.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 22:38)

Vento forte 
22,0 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2018 às 23:04)

Que temporal neste momento,chuva forte puxada a vento, 32.2 mm acumulados


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 23:24)

28,8 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2018 às 23:33)

Boa noite chove com bastante intensidade por aqui grande aparato por causa da queda do heli.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2018 às 23:58)

Chuva forte 
32,1 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2018 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

Oficialmente não confirmam a morte dos 4 ocupantes, apenas oficiosamente.
Triste notícia, numa noite invernal, com muita chuva e muito vento, baixa visibilidade também. 

Por cá o *acumulado* está nos* 52,6 mm*, neste sábado.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2018 às 00:03)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva forte
> 32,1 mm acumulados
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Amigo já adquiriste o Wind Gauge?



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Oficialmente não confirmam a morte dos 4 ocupantes, apenas oficiosamente.
> Triste notícia, numa noite invernal, com muita chuva e muito vento, baixa visibilidade também.
> ...



52.6 mm Valente!!!


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2018 às 00:04)

remember disse:


> Amigo já adquiriste o Wind Gauge?
> 
> 
> 
> 52.6 mm Valente!!!


Ainda não !  
Compro no próximo ano 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2018 às 00:04)

Chove imenso, 36.6 mm acumulados


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2018 às 00:13)

Primeiros acumulados depois da meia noite 
1,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (16 Dez 2018 às 14:08)

Bom dia. Por Covas tempo instável de aguaceiros. 
Cerca de 11 mm acumulados hoje.






Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2018 às 14:15)

Boa tarde 
Madrugada de chuva 
Agora abertas de sol 
14,4°C
77% hr
Acumulados hoje de 12,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2018 às 14:21)

Boa tarde aguaceiro forte temperatura nos 11°C infelizmente tenho  visão da minha casa da tragédia do héli 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2018 às 16:09)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos aguaceiros, agora mais fracos e pouca acumulação de manhã\tarde.
O *acumulado* vai em *12,7 mm*.
Tempo fresco mas suportável.

*Tactual: 11,1ºC

*​


Charlie Moreira disse:


> ...infelizmente tenho  visão da minha casa da tragédia do héli...



Não te invejo...
O ambiente está um bocado pesado na minha instituição.
Também presto serviço no INEM e é triste ver profissionais a partir desta maneira.
As condições estavam muito agrestes, vento e chuva, baixa visibilidade.
O helicóptero voava a baixa altitude (o motivo estaria relacionado com razões meteorológica e logística), embatendo num poste de telecomunicações.
O terreno é particularmente difícil também.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2018 às 17:42)

Céu a ficar limpo temperatura em queda.
 aquele ponto de Luz  no meio da serra é  onde está a ser removido o helicóptero.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Dez 2018 às 18:55)

Boa noite, 
Ontem foi um dia de chuva a maneira, tarde invernal com vento moderado à mistura.
Durante o dia aguaceiros fracos, de momento a limpar. 
Boa semana.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2018 às 19:16)

Boa noite, 
Céu pouco nublado 
Ontem dia de inverno 
Hoje muitas abertas de sol, sobretudo de tarde ...
Máxima de 14,6°C
Atual de 10,5°C
83% hr
Acumulados hoje de 12,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 20:52)

Boa noite,

Dia com muito sol a partir do meio da manhã. Muito vento junto ao mar, que estava ainda bastante agitado e com aqueles tons de prata que os meses mais frios — supostamente — do ano trazem, e que pessoalmente aprecio bastante  Quanto a temperaturas; máxima de 14,4ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC. Neste momento estão 11,6ºC.
O acumulado de ontem na estação de referência ficou nos 27,9 mm e hoje (até às 9h30 da manhã) nos 4,06 mm.


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
7,7°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2018 às 21:39)

Boa Noite, 
Dia de sol 
Máxima de 13,6°C
Agora 9,6°C
77% hr
Aguardo a próxima frente que irá trazer mais chuva ao Norte !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Dez 2018 às 00:19)

Boa noite,
Dia de vento moderado a forte e continua. 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2018 às 01:49)

Ontem nevoeiro, hoje vento. Este ano não está fácil para as geadas...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia,

Vento com rajadas fortes de Sul

Máxima de *83 km/h* agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

fortes rajadas de vento também  por aqui, 65/75 Km/h de SSW a anunciarem a chegada iminente da chuva.

12.8ºc actuais.

O radar  de Arouca continua OFF, assim é complicado antever o que lá vem em termos de chuva...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2018 às 10:16)

Impressionante a força das rajadas neste momento..

Janelas até abanam


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2018 às 10:18)

Muito forte o vento, há pouco registei 89 km/h de SW, a passagem da frente vai ser intensa


----------



## guimeixen (18 Dez 2018 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Que ventania acompanhada de chuva torrencial! Deve ser a passagem da frente. Normalmente só chove assim à passagem da frente.

Edit: Sempre foi a passagem da frente. A temperatura já desceu quase 2ºC, o vento já abrandou e vem mais de O e a pressão já deu um salto de quase 2hPa.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2018 às 11:06)

Já se vê no horizonte a típica parede escura de nuvens tipo wall cloud, e que anuncia a chegada da frente.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Dez 2018 às 11:19)

Snifa disse:


> Já se vê no horizonte a típica parede escura de nuvens tipo wall cloud, e que anuncia a chegada da frente.



Só uma correção Snifa, é muito provavelmente uma shelf cloud. As wall clouds e shelf clouds são muitas vezes confundidas. Deixo aqui o link para esta página na Wikipedia (em Inglês) que tem uma boa explicação. Tem as diferenças entre as duas na parte Wall cloud vs Shelf cloud: www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_cloud


----------



## ampa62 (18 Dez 2018 às 11:56)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas vento e chuva que chegue. 46 mm acumulados durante a manhã.


----------



## rokleon (18 Dez 2018 às 13:15)

Chegou a frente cá a Aveiro há uns 10 minutos, com a precipitação a intensificar-se mais nestes últimos minutos. Chuva fria... 
 E o vento moderado e localmente por vezes forte. Aguaceiros inicialmente fracos e graduamente a aumentar foi também o padrão que se observou desde as 10h até agora.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2018 às 13:41)

Boa tarde 
11,4°C
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 15,7 mm 
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (18 Dez 2018 às 14:37)

ampa62 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por Covas vento e chuva que chegue. 46 mm acumulados durante a manhã.



46 mm ou 4.6 mm?!


----------



## ampa62 (18 Dez 2018 às 14:42)

rokleon disse:


> 46 mm ou 4.6 mm?!



46 mm....e agora 52.5 mm.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2018 às 14:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Só uma correção Snifa, é muito provavelmente uma shelf cloud. As wall clouds e shelf clouds são muitas vezes confundidas. Deixo aqui o link para esta página na Wikipedia (em Inglês) que tem uma boa explicação. Tem as diferenças entre as duas na parte Wall cloud vs Shelf cloud: www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_cloud



Provavelmente nem uma nem outra, era mais uma linha de nuvens baixas e escuras ao longo do horizonte e sobre o mar, que parecia formar uma "parede" mais destacada do resto.

Talvez fosse mesmo uma shelf cloud, mas não deu para ter a certeza  pois à medida que avançou foi perdendo a estrutura 

Por aqui a frente já passou, deixou chuva por vezes forte e *15 mm* acumulados.

Neste momento mais fresco com 10.8ºc , vento Oeste 16 Km/h ( rajada máxima *91 Km/h* de SSW)

Dezembro segue com *84,6 mm.*


----------



## srr (18 Dez 2018 às 15:15)

Abrantes - Frente a chegar.


----------



## rokleon (18 Dez 2018 às 15:33)

Faz sentido... Vi nas estações online do IPMA os acumulados horários do dia. Vives bem a Norte, quase na Galícia! Não tinha olhado para a localização... 


ampa62 disse:


> 46 mm....e agora 52.5 mm.


----------



## srr (18 Dez 2018 às 15:38)

Foi rápida, 8 mm e a temperatura subiu 2 graus.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2018 às 17:58)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 13,8°C
Acumulado de 16,2 mm
Temperatura atual 11,7°C
90% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2018 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva teve momentos de maior intensidade, tendo o *acumulado* ficado pelos *17,0 mm*.
O vento máximo foi de *42,5 km\h* e a rajada máxima foi de *58,2 km\h*. Não, não é muito, mas seguramente aqui perto muito acima deste valor o vento andou...

*Tactual: 10,2ºC*​


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Choveu de madrugada
Acumulado de 1,5 mm
11,3°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Dez 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
O colega @ampa62  ficou pelos *52mm* e eu fiquei nos *42mm* e continua a acumular.
Agora estamos com regime de aguaceiros.
Ontem aqui na minha zona houve várias inundações e queda de árvores, os riachos galgaram as margens.  
O mar está bravo.
Levo *135mm acumuludos. *
"A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros".


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

Ainda sobre a passagem da frente ontem por aqui.

Rajadas de vento chegaram aos *108 km/h* pelas 10:44h de Sul.   Vento médio máximo ( 10min ) de* 48 km/h*

Deixo o registo da minha estação:





Acumulados *11.4mm *

Agora aguaceiros, estão *9.7ºC *


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

forte aguaceiro há minutos, com um rain rate máximo de *62.2 mm/h *

Aspecto do céu para oeste antes do aguaceiro (que parecia trazer alguma saraiva muito miúda) arco íris completo, já a formar um duplo arco que não chegou a  acontecer na totalidade:






Sigo com 11.4ºc , vento Oeste 16 Km/h e *2.8 mm* acumulados ( praticamente só com este aguaceiro curto mas intenso).


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas com temperaturas amenas para esta época (9.5ºC) e 8.4  mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2018 às 20:21)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Períodos de aguaceiros 
3,9 mm acumulados 
11,8°C  Atual 
Máxima de 14,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2018 às 21:45)

Chuva 
4,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2018 às 22:03)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento 

Rate atual *119 mm/hr *acumulados* 5.6mm *


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2018 às 22:12)

Forte aguaceiro 
10,1 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (19 Dez 2018 às 23:42)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2018 às 00:17)

Continuam os aguaceiros 
11,7°C
1,3 mm desde meia noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2018 às 08:16)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Aguaceiros de madrugada
Acumulado de 7,1 mm
11,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2018 às 20:53)

É sinal que os lençóis freáticos estão já bem recarregados.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2018 às 00:03)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 15,4°C
Atual de 12,4°C
89% hr
Acumulado de 7,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
12,0°C
Chuva fraca 
2,0 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2018 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,

O radar nada mostra, mas chove fraco há já cerca de duas horas aqui pelo Porto. 2,03 mm acumulados. 
Junto ao mar, na Foz, longe de estar desagradável; algum vento, não muito, com temperaturas bastante amenas. 12,4ºC aqui pelo Campo Alegre neste momento e 100% de HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2018 às 14:17)

João Pedro disse:


> O radar nada mostra, mas chove fraco há já cerca de duas horas aqui pelo Porto


O radar de Arouca está em baixo, portanto chuva fraca aí no Norte acaba por nunca ser detectada.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2018 às 18:21)

Boa noite.

Regresso eu e regressa a estação após 48h sem tv\net.
Pá! Instalaram-me fibra na 3ª feira, tudo ok, serviço a funcionar normalmente. Na 4ª de manhã NADA! Tudo off! O rapazinho que a instalou fez o favor de me servir com brio, indo à central deu-me (!) fibra da boa. O problema é que para isso deixou 20 clientes "apeados". No dia seguinte alguém foi à central "compor" a coisa e deu fibra a 20 clientes, ficando eu a "ver navios".
Tanta chatice, contactos e deslocações depois (em apenas dia e meio) e deixo mensagem ao provedor do cliente meo. Hoje de manhã foi solícito, contactou-me e enviou um técnico que resolveu rapidamente o problema deixado pelo outro. 

Bem, isso no meio de tanta chuva. Sim, porque tem sido constante ao longo dos dias. Hoje, então, tem sido presença assídua desde a madrugada, fraca, persistente e insistente, teima em cair de forma contínua (ufa!).
O *acumulado* é apenas simpático, mas tudo é humidade (Não! chega de youtubes e afins no que respeita a este tema ). Levo *9,7 mm*.
O *total mensal* está nos *151,5 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC*​


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2018 às 20:03)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado
Chuvisco 
12,8°C
3,4 mm acumulados 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2018 às 21:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> O radar de Arouca está em baixo, portanto chuva fraca aí no Norte acaba por nunca ser detectada.


Eu sei que está caro colega  Não queria é que a malta do centro, sul e ilhas ficasse a pensar que estava por aqui um soberbo dia de sol 

E continua a cair, 3,3 mm acumulados. E o ISEP voltou à vida


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
12,3°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2018 às 18:19)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 17°C
Atual de 13,5°C
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2018 às 11:47)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 10,5°C
Atual de 15,3°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2018 às 20:11)

Boa noite ,
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 16,6°C
11,7°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Dez 2018 às 21:08)

Boa noite, céu nublado por algumas nuvens altas e sopra uma brisa fraca, com *7.5ºC*.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Dez 2018 às 00:35)

A descer de forma razoável, com* 5.6ºC, *ordem de temperatura não muito comum neste outono/inverno pobre em geadas.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
7,5°C
91% hr
................
Feliz Natal, a todos os amigos do fórum 
Muita paz e saúde !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2018 às 18:33)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 14,4°C
Atual de 10,6°C
83% hr
.......
Feliz Natal a todos os amigos do fórum 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Dez 2018 às 18:59)

Boa noite, agora com *7.9ºC* a descer, feliz Natal!


----------



## Harry Potter (24 Dez 2018 às 21:13)

Fantásticos 12º em plena noite de Natal

Nem sei que diga...

Brisa fraca, e algumas nuvens hoje no céu que taparam o sol por momentos

"Prejudica" o espírito natalício, nem parece o mesmo o Natal com este tempo
Mas pronto, para entrar no espírito natalício nada melhor que uma maratona de Harry Potter, faço isso desde puto 

Boas festas


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Dez 2018 às 18:52)

Anoitece neste dia de Natal, agora com o céu mais limpo em relação aos dias anteriores e uma brisa fraca. *7.1ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2018 às 21:41)

Boa Noite, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 15,8°C
9,3°C atual 
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Dez 2018 às 01:03)

Meteorologicamente falando, o dia de Natal esteve algo pastoso por Aveiro, mas com um magnífico por do sol sobre a ria.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2018 às 09:12)

Bom dia 
Nuvens altas 
7,5°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2018 às 18:30)

Boa noite 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 15,3°C
Atual de 10,6°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2018 às 06:49)

Bom dia 
Chuva fraca 
8,6°C 
Acumulado de 2,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2018 às 11:33)

Bom dia,
Podem-me dizer como tem sido este mês aí para o Norte? 
Médias de precipitação, temperaturas...?


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2018 às 13:14)

Boas,

Mínima *6.6°C* 

Dia frio com nevoeiro alto, sigo apenas *8.1°C* e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2018 às 16:24)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia frio, encoberto, algum nevoeiro, apenas 9.8 ºc actuais ( máxima do dia ) mínima  de 6.9ºc.

Neste momento vai chovendo com *4.6 mm* acumulados (intensidade 1.8 mm/h)

Dezembro vai acabar abaixo da média em termos de precipitação, sigo com *110 mm* acumulados.


----------



## rokleon (28 Dez 2018 às 00:03)

Nevoeiro não muito cerrado esta noite (foto às 21h hoje). Nota-se a dispersão das luzes públicas. Temperatura não tão fria como estava à espera, quando pensava em sair caminhar. 


Ao fundo o castelo da cidade iluminado com luzes natalícias.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2018 às 00:12)

Boa noite
Dia frio por Gondomar 
Máxima de 11,1°C ( a mais baixa deste mês )
Acumulados ontem de 4,1 mm 
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado 
10,5°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Espero que tenha sido um Feliz Natal para todos.
Da minha parte foi, tirando o facto de ter trabalhado muito - estou algo saturado da muitas horas de trabalho desde o final da semana anterior. Paciência.

Ontem lá tivemos o último episódio de chuvas do mês e do ano, com chuva fraca durante bastantes horas - começou de madrugada e manteve-se até final da tarde\início da noite; acumulado: 3,3 mm. Não deu para mais. 
*Amplitude térmica baixa* esta madrugada e manhã; *Tmín* de *9,1ºC* às 09.38h e* Tmáx* de *10,0ºC* às 05.35h.

O dia de hoje começou com céu pouco nublado na zona central do vale do Sousa, com os topos dos montes e montanhas envoltos em nebulosidade não muito espessa.
Lentamente o céu vai limpando e o sol já deverá brilhar bem nesta 6ª feira. 
O final de semana e o dia 31 serão bafejados pelo sol. É bom para animar a malta. 



*Tactual: 9,3ºC*​


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Dez 2018 às 19:23)

Boa noite, dia de céu limpo e sol ameno de tarde, agora já arrefece com *6.8ºC*  (Mínima prevista pelo IPMA já batida ).


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2018 às 23:55)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo
Máxima de,15,3°C
Atual de 8,9°C
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2018 às 14:53)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
15,8°C atual 
61% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Dez 2018 às 19:30)

Boa noite, mais um dia de sol quente durante a tarde mas com algum vento frio. Agora encaminha-se mais uma noite fria, já com *5.2ºC *


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2018 às 20:16)

Boa noite,

Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei ontem quando fui fotografar o nevoeiro. À noite quando estava a chegar a casa vi que já se tinha formado nevoeiro para as zonas mais baixas em volta do rio Cávado. Como o nevoeiro não estava muito denso ainda era visível ele a ser iluminado pelas luzes.





































Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Dez 2018 às 22:27)

Boas, depois de estar nos *3.5ºC*, a temperatura segue já nos *6.4ºC* a subir devido ao vento. Subida ainda mais acentuada em pontos mais altos das redondezas a julgar pelo wunderground.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 23:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei ontem quando fui fotografar o nevoeiro. À noite quando estava a chegar a casa vi que já se tinha formado nevoeiro para as zonas mais baixas em volta do rio Cávado. Como o nevoeiro não estava muito denso ainda era visível ele a ser iluminado pelas luzes.
> 
> ...


Belíssimas Guilherme!  O nosso Gerês está tão despido... está mesmo a pedir uma "farinhazinha" naqueles picos graníticos


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2018 às 23:51)

Aqui o vento já está a fazer das suas. Pouco depois das 20h a temperatura ia nos 8.5°C e a partir daí estagnou. Esteve aí até às 23h mais ou menos e baixou até aos 8.2°C por breves momentos entre essas 3 horas para voltar rapidamente ao mesmo. Vi as estações em zonas mais altas a começar a subir por causa do vento e daí aqui não descer. Pouco depois das 23h ele chegou e a temperatura subiu bem rápido e agora vai nos 11,7°C.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2018 às 23:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas Guilherme!  O nosso Gerês está tão despido... está mesmo a pedir uma "farinhazinha" naqueles picos graníticos



Obrigado!  Pois precisa


----------



## remember (30 Dez 2018 às 00:02)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei ontem quando fui fotografar o nevoeiro. À noite quando estava a chegar a casa vi que já se tinha formado nevoeiro para as zonas mais baixas em volta do rio Cávado. Como o nevoeiro não estava muito denso ainda era visível ele a ser iluminado pelas luzes.
> 
> ...


É só fotógrafos  magníficas fotos, parabéns.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2018 às 00:12)

remember disse:


> É só fotógrafos  magníficas fotos, parabéns.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
10,4°C
59% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2018 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *8.5ºC *

Céu completamente limpo, excelente visibilidade para o mar. Lestada moderada com rajadas.

Sigo com uns amenos *13ºC* e *43% *de humidade.

Rajada máxima de *56 km/h ENE*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2018 às 16:27)

Tarde bastante soalheira pelo Porto.

Vento nulo aqui por Rio Tinto, sabe muito bem apanhar banhos de Sol em pleno de inverno, com um cheiro a lareira na rua  Apesar de a chuva já fazer falta.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2018 às 17:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei ontem quando fui fotografar o nevoeiro. À noite quando estava a chegar a casa vi que já se tinha formado nevoeiro para as zonas mais baixas em volta do rio Cávado. Como o nevoeiro não estava muito denso ainda era visível ele a ser iluminado pelas luzes.
> 
> ...


Fabulosas Guilherme , não menosprezando qualquer uma, a primeira e a última estão magníficas! 
Obrigado pela partilha. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2018 às 18:07)

Bonito pôr-do-Sol por Rio Tinto, graças a uma camada de fumo possivelmente proveniente de alguma queimada.

Infelizmente não trouxe a máquina fotográfica comigo, ficaria muito melhor. Notar-se-iam as silhuetas do Estádio do Dragão e a Igreja do Bonfim, imperceptíveis nesta fotografia de telemóvel.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2018 às 22:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mínima de *8.5ºC *
> 
> ...



Fiz uma caminhada junto ao mar cedinho e era impressionante a visibilidade tanto para sul como para norte. A Póvoa, que fica a mais de 30 km do Porto, via-se perfeitamente, não tenho mesmo memória de alguma vez a ver tão bem desde o Porto.

-----------------------

Mais um dia primaveril pelo Porto, com a máxima a chegar aos 18,9ºC...  Mínima de 9,6ºC e neste momento uns ainda bastante amenos 12,9ºC.
Fui jantar à baixa e quase que parecia uma noite de verão... 

Edit:
É mesmo dezembro...  (dentro da árvore de Natal nos Aliados)


----------



## Skizzo (31 Dez 2018 às 14:49)

Neste momento 19,6ºC

Mais uma vez o IPMA a subestimar.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2018 às 18:32)

Boa noite.

Fantásticas temperaturas no que diz respeito às máximas.
O padrão parece que nos dará ainda durante toda a semana um pouco acima da média...Ufa! 
Esta noite foi fresca por cá, culminando na geada que pintava os campos e relvados de branco.
O céu esteve limpo, boa visibilidade, e o vento tem soprado fraco de N a ENE (predominante).

*Tmín: 2,8ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC

Tactual: 7,9ºC

*​*Para todos membros e visitantes deste fórum, votos de um 2019 feliz, que corresponda aos desejos e que tenham muita saúde. *


----------



## Harry Potter (31 Dez 2018 às 20:01)

Boa noite a todos

Aqui está quente, para a época

De tarde andei de manga curta, sim, porque a temperatura quase tocou 20 graus

Agora está fresco mas não frio.

Que 2019 traga o inverno!


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2018 às 20:03)

Boa noite amigos, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 17,1°C
10,7°C
71% hr
............

Que o novo ano de 2019 traga paz, saúde , sorrisos e muita chuva, frio e alguma neve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...........
Feliz ano Novo a todos os membros e visitantes do fórum 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

